# Convert Recycler to Super Recycler?



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

I'm curious if anyone has tried to convert a Recycler to a "Super Recycler" to give better mulching performance? It seems like it could be done by just adding a few parts under the deck. I know the engine specs and other features are different, but in regards to deck modifications has anyone tried to do anything like this?

I know my Toro 20016 has a different shaped deck, so the kicker housing probably won't sit flush as is. But I could probably shave the back side down so it doesn't interfere with the blade. Maybe other Toro mowers with a different deck design could convert more easily? The accelerator blade looks like it will straight up replace the blade support.

I think these are the only extra parts that are under the deck of a SR.

(2) 108-3798 - Kicker Housing $8.10
(1) 105-6848-03 - Accelerator Blade $11.46

For less than $30 I may give it a shot. What do you guys think? Is this a bad idea?


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

I just picked up a practically new Recycler (couldn't afford a Super Recycler) so I'd be interested in this. Give it a try and let us know how it turns out!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Interesting idea...


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Congrats on the new Recycler @quattljl!

Cool, I think I'll just try the accelerator blade part first and see what kind of difference that makes by itself, since it looks like the easiest to replace. Seems like it would at least keep the larger clippings away from the shaft. Then I'll dabble with adding those kicker housing clipping deflectors.

If anyone else wants to give it a try too, go right ahead!


----------



## quattljl (Aug 8, 2018)

Isn't the deck design also different between the two? I don't think the only difference is the "bolt ons" underneath.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

Yes, from the pictures I've seen, the SR deck is flat while the Recycler bows down in the center. So I know the kicker housing will need some modification to fit. As long it doesn't interfere with the blade, I don't see how it would be that difficult to make it work, but let me know if you think I'm missing something.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

So I found a used Toro 20092 SR4 for $150. It was missing the mulch plug but came with the bag and seems to run fine. I'm giving it a full tuneup and waiting for the mulch plug to arrive next week. While I wait for the plug I figured I would take the accelerator blade off of the SR and throw it on my Toro recycler model 20016. It fits fine without any modifications. That recycler has a gator blade on it but it would fit fine with the oem blade as well.

My grass is a little overgrown so we'll see if the one extra part makes a difference on the recycler when I mow with it tomorrow. I'm hoping it creates a little better airflow and leaves less clumping.


----------



## Lawnguyland (Apr 25, 2018)

So I only used it for 1 mow but it appears that the blade accelerator has some effect when fitted on my model 20016 recycler. I'm not sure if it is actually kicking the clippings towards the blade more times, essentially making the clippings smaller. Or if it is just creating more motion under the deck and dispersing the clippings more evenly.

What I did notice is that when mowing taller grass at a quicker pace the mower still misses a few blades of grass and leaves a couple uncut stragglers but there is no clumping with the accelerator installed. Normally if I walk too fast while mowing taller grass there would be clumping which would be a signal to walk at a slower pace or bite off thinner rows. With the blade accelerator there are no symptoms forcing me to make a change. So I had to pay attention to the missed stragglers and adjust my walking speed accordingly to make sure they get cut. I've adjusted my mental walking pace to the proper walking speed but not seeing any clumps was encouraging me to walk faster.

Either way after 1 mow it seems like this could be a worthwhile upgrade for other recycler owners to try for themselves.


----------

